# Sup brahs? New member to this board...



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey everyone... Soy el Ogro! Or, in English, "I am the Ogre." Don't ask...

Anyways, I was getting bored on the other forum I primarily use, so I went looking around for another one, that this one here appears to be the spot.

I'll be taking a peek around and making myself at home.

Stats: 6ft, 240lbs. Green eyes. *wink* Sup brahs? Lol

Been training off and on since I was 13, used to be a SUPER SUPER skinny dude... Started taking the training thing more seriously about 4 years ago, have went from 165-170 to 242.5 since then. Had a lot of accidents and illnesses since then that have held me back, but I stay on the grind lusting for tha swole.

Glad to be a member!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

